# HANOI | Public Transport



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So the first line will be just Ha Dong to Cat Linh - all elevated, right? And the rest, will the central Hanoi part go undergorund? And what is the official map now, coz on internet its quite confusing - all the proposed metro maps.
There is this:
http://ashui.com/vietnamurbanforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=44&d=1247050621
and this"
http://media.landtoday.net/Library/images/13/2009/09/bando_xedien.jpg
and this:
http://i.imgur.com/ldtM5yL.jpg


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> So the first line will be just Ha Dong to Cat Linh - all elevated, right? And the rest, will the central Hanoi part go undergorund? And what is the official map now, coz on internet its quite confusing - all the proposed metro maps.
> *
> and this:*
> http://i.imgur.com/ldtM5yL.jpg


well, it's old official proposed metro map,we will have to wait until goverment update the new one with new additional infos

yes, the first line (line 2A) will be fully elevated,it will serve well for both two high population density districts of the city

and the second line you see...yes,this line has 4km underground,included central hanoi part....


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

La khe station in shape



Duong1211 said:


> *Đường sắt trên cao Cát Linh - Hà Đông. Hình ảnh chi tiết về tiến độ ga mẫu La Khê*, nhà thầu thi công tấm ốp mái nhận bàn giao phần kết cấu thép từ hôm 15.12, như vậy là họ thi công hạng mục náy được tháng rưỡi rồi, trước Tết Nguyên Đán có lẽ sẽ xong, nhìn bóng mượt phết :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*update line 2A progress after Tet Holiday*



duchoangkts said:


> Có vài tấm lượm được trên FB, có tấm chụp cách đây vài ngày up lên cho thread đỡ buồn
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

progress some of other stations........



> có ga bắt đầu làm trở lại,có ga vẫn "nghỉ tết"
> 
> *Ga La Thành*
> 
> ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*more clear pictures of line 2A U/C*

appromaxitely 70% completed!



> *
> Source* http://vnexpress.net/photo/giao-tho...-linh-ha-dong-thi-cong-cham-chap-3364718.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Belarus may take part in designing Hanoi's metro

http://eng.belta.by/society/view/belarus-may-take-part-in-designing-hanois-metro-92057-2016/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

meanwhile...take a peak at some 3D station graphic design pictures for line 2A



airita_ntc91 said:


> *Trong thời gian chờ các e ga lên hàng ) chúng ta tạm ngắm cái ren đơ an ủi *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Nhon metro line ramp setup started*



tuyennd said:


>


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*more*



ohyeah92 said:


> depot


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*rail installation*



















http://kenh14.vn/du-an-duong-sat-tr...-nhung-met-ray-dau-tien-20160825235120189.chn


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

est time of completion?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> est time of completion?


early 2017 

i'm eager to see the train stock


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*subway line progress 21/9/2016*
































































http://news.zing.vn/toan-canh-tuyen-metro-rua-thap-ky-post683306.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*ramp setup is 100% done, the project steps into new stage*



















http://www.vietnamplus.vn/photo-co-the-di-bo-tren-cao-doc-tuyen-duong-sat-cat-linhha-dong/409891.vnp


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

4 km of this line will be underground :cheer::cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*progress is still moving forward.....
(rail installation)*



duchoangkts said:


> *CÔNG TRƯỜNG NHỘN NHỊP.
> ẢNH:FB*
> 
> images
> ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

...............


duchoangkts said:


> GA NÀY GẦN ROYAL, KHÔNG BIẾT GA NÀO ??
> ẢNH:FB
> 
> 14883452_1101541843294617_5542312793005523719_o by Nguyen Duc Hoang, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## rtyabgzdhf (Jun 4, 2015)

Depot Nhổn (tuyến 3) và depot Hà Đông (tuyến 2A), ngày 16/10/2016. Chụp bởi Sentinel-2A:


rtyabgzdhf said:


>


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

almost many stations has installed roof or begin installation, for aesthetic purpose, each station will have different color 
the progress is going forward,we can feel the busy atmostphere at construction site



ohyeah92 said:


> Đê La Thành Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to the map, it is lines 2 and 3 that are under construction currently. If you're starting development of a new metro system, you would think that Line 1 would always be developed first. Not so in this case. I think it's unusual for a new metro system to start its development with a line other than 1.

This "Line 1" (the line that's coloured blue on the map) mostly follows the existing metre-gauge railway line, which is supposed to be converted into a double-track, elevated and electrified railway. I am not sure if any of Hanoi's new metro lines will be metre-gauge or standard-gauge.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

well...the planning for line 1 is unusual from the start....


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> According to the map, it is lines 2 and 3 that are under construction currently. If you're starting development of a new metro system, you would think that Line 1 would always be developed first. Not so in this case. I think it's unusual for a new metro system to start its development with a line other than 1.
> 
> This "Line 1" (the line that's coloured blue on the map) mostly follows the existing metre-gauge railway line, which is supposed to be converted into a double-track, elevated and electrified railway. I am not sure if any of Hanoi's new metro lines will be metre-gauge or standard-gauge.


 I can think of other metros where the first line in operation was not designated line no 1. Kunming metro being one example. In that case it was important to have a link open in time for the opening of the new airport and as the line was elevated its completion was faster than line one is was mostly underground.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Line 2A: Train unboxing*



















http://news.zing.vn/tau-duong-sat-tren-cao-dau-tien-o-viet-nam-lo-dien-post736448.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ts-hanoi-in-metro-operations.html?channel=525

*Tokyo Metro assists Hanoi in metro operations*
Tuesday, April 11, 2017










_JAPANESE metro operator Tokyo Metro has announced that it will assist Hanoi in the management and operation of its new metro network currently under construction through a new subsidiary, Vietnam Tokyo Metro (VTM)_

VTM will provide consultation on technical operation and human resources

...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*line 3* not much progress has been made since 1/2017, the project is facing some serious issues

depot























































http://vnexpress.net/projects/dai-cong-truong-metro-36-000-ty-dau-tien-o-ha-noi-3568731/index.html


----------



## ulamulaman (Oct 3, 2016)

KoolKool said:


> *line 3* not much progress has been made since 1/2017, the project is facing some serious issues
> 
> depot
> 
> ...


May i know what issues?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

ulamulaman said:


> May i know what issues?


delay on funding,also the largest obstacle to this project is site clearance, particularly in areas where the tracks and stations are underground.


maybe, we expect to see more brightness for next year


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*line 2A depot*




























http://batdongsan.com.vn/tin-thi-tr...g-ga-duong-sat-tuyen-cat-linh-ha-dong-ar85032


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*La Khe Station will open for visitor in this month (5/2017)*





































*Ha Dong station*










*Lang Station*










http://vov.vn/xa-hoi/can-canh-tau-cat-linh-ha-dong-tai-ga-la-khe-620661.vov


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Cat Linh Station*



popcorn69 said:


> Ga Cát Linh 17/05/2017
> Cửa kính Eurowindow , khá là sang-xịn-mịn . Ga nào cũng thế này thì chất quá


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*quick news*
_
La Khe Station will open for visitor tomorrow (20/5) for one month only (until 20/6)

On specific days: Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday each week, from 9h-11h,14h-16h, 9h-15h on Saturday, other days are closed for cleaning purpose
_

http://tuoitre.vn/tin/chinh-tri-xa-...ha-ga-tau-tuyen-cat-linh-ha-dong/1317150.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*first day, first impression*

_This morning, 20/05 at 7:30, the sample train of metro line 2A Cat Linh - Ha Dong has been displayed and the public are invited to visit.
The train has 4 carriages, each of which include 4 exit doors. Inside there are priority seats for people with disabilities, the elderly, pregnant women and children. White seats and steel holders are there to make sure safe position for standing passengers.
If you want to visit, please go to La Khe station at 338 Quang Trung, Ha Dong. It is open today at 9:00 a.m._














































https://www.facebook.com/HanoiMetroRailway/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*more photos*





































http://vietnamnet.vn/vn/thoi-su/an-...ong-sat-tren-cao-ha-dong-cat-linh-373826.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

electric wiring



duchoangkts said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1473442986080104&set=pcb.1473443052746764&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> image uploader
> ...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

expected date of opening?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> expected date of opening?


Q1 next year


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*trial test run phase 1* phase 2 will use the main train



















http://soha.vn/can-canh-buong-lai-tau-thong-duong-ray-cat-linh-ha-dong-20170929120251686.htm


----------



## mingrady (May 3, 2007)

Construction of Vietnam's first urban light rail has come to an end in Hanoi. 
Chinese rail firm has been building the 13 km line for 6 years


Source: 
https://twitter.com/PDChina/status/911779792520830976


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Depot* new stock arrived yesterday, the second one





























http://www.tienphong.vn/xa-hoi/can-canh-3-doan-tau-cat-linh-ha-dong-o-khu-ga-dau-moi-1194026.tpo


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

just in testing phrase?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> just in testing phrase?


yes, testing phrase!

we are now have 4 rolling stocks, still 9 left, will be arrived in the end of 2017


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

could anyone inform the track gauge?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> could anyone inform the track gauge?


1.435


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Are there any news about the scheduled opening date?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

micro said:


> Are there any news about the scheduled opening date?


Q1 2018


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

KoolKool said:


> Q1 2018


So no news.


----------



## aYearWithNoCars (Nov 13, 2016)

*Funding issue; then positive statement*

Regarding funding issue back in September: 
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Economy/Economy/China-s-projects-in-Vietnam-earn-reputation-for-poor-quality-delays

A positive statement came-out from China and Vietnam mentioning the Hanoi light rail: 
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/13/c_136749356.htm


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*the project reached 95% progress, total 12 rolling stocks have already arrived to depot, 100% electrified 13km railway, the rest is installing equipments (mainly control system) and decoration....

Maybe we will see the real running on 5/2018, or late 9/2018! just hope*





































https://vnexpress.net/photo/thoi-su...kho-o-cac-hang-muc-thi-cong-cuoi-3719103.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Vietnam to spend 5.5 bln USD building 3 urban rail routes in capital*"

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-04/10/c_137100218.htm


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Hanoi Metro tweeted yesterday: 

*Up to January 2018, #metro line 3's progress was 41% and the project is considering the possiblity to launch the 8 elevated stations beforehands.*

https://twitter.com/HanoiMetro/status/984278303837057024


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Sluggish Hanoi metro defers Line 3 launch to 2023*"

https://e.vnexpress.net/news/news/sluggish-hanoi-metro-defers-line-3-launch-to-2023-3760055.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Xe buýt ở Hà Nội - Buses in Hanoi, Vietnam 2016*


----------



## rtyabgzdhf (Jun 4, 2015)

From 06/07/2018, line 2A's trains tested in depot at Hà Đông.
source: group "TÔI YÊU ĐƯỜNG SẮT"


----------



## SukamotoJourney (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, I planned to visit Hanoi in next September just for seeing Hanoi new MRT. I'm curious, is MRT already began operational test in next September? I read some news that MRT Hanoi will began test operation in September with 2 trip/day. is it true?


----------



## IsaanUSA (Jan 14, 2013)

Adam Faridl said:


> Hello, I planned to visit Hanoi in next September


Sorry, do you mean 2018 (in a couple months) or 2019?


----------



## SukamotoJourney (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ I mean next september in a couple months.


----------



## rtyabgzdhf (Jun 4, 2015)

Line 2A trial run on main line today
image source: https://www.vietnamplus.vn/can-canh...n-duong-sat-do-thi-cat-linhha-dong/516795.vnp


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no....only four car per train? :?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> no....only four car per train? :?


i sure when the demand is high, train will increase up to 6 cars


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*hanoi citizens tried LRT today*



tuyennd said:


> ^^
> 
> from http://hanoimoi.com.vn/Tin-tuc/giao...hao-hung-voi-tau-duong-sat-cat-linh---ha-dong


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*new test run stage*




























https://vnexpress.net/photo/thoi-su/tau-cat-linh-ha-dong-chay-thu-toan-tuyen-3791202.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

so goverment announced official opening will be in 4/2019, especially free access without ticket in few months

but this promise is unlikely come true, the project is facing some technical issues, afraid the delay will happen again

let hope!


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ well, these issues are likely minor, at least, it's safe enough for a group of passengers to test-ride the metro already. With Hanoi, then the major six ASEAN economies will all have a metro system (now it's four, Indonesia's Jakarta will see the soft-opening in March, one month before Hanoi). Jakarta has seen semi-public test rides since December only. As a first-world comparison, in Amsterdam (first-world, strict regulations) the first public test was three months on beforehand as well (after test-driving 15 months on correctly powered EMU's without passengers).


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

While technically not "urban rail", Youtube recently recommanded me that video of the train linking Hanoi to Ninh Binh which is 95 km away. The videos shows pretty insane cityscape, especially at the beginning.

It starts getting really interesting after 2 minutes and 40 seconds:






After checking on Google Maps. The train leaves Southbound from Ga Hà Nội, Hanoi main station (which is interesting as "Ga" probably comes from French "Gare"):
https://www.google.com/maps/search/Ga+Hà+Nội/@21.0241594,105.840274,439m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## SukamotoJourney (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, last year i went to Hanoi in September for trying Hanoi Metro, bu I failed. The metro is still not operated yet. 
Then last week i also went to Hanoi again, because I heard it already began operation on April, but I very surprised and shock when i go to the metro station, officer there said it still not in operation. I'm sad, but okay. 
So i have book another trip to Hanoi next august. Another chance, another gamble. So what do you think? Do i possibly can try the metro next August? 

Thank you.


----------



## SukamotoJourney (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, last year i went to Hanoi in September for trying Hanoi Metro, bu I failed. The metro is still not operated yet. 
Then last week i also went to Hanoi again, because I heard it already began operation on April, but I very surprised and shock when i go to the metro station, officer there said it still not in operation. I'm sad, but okay. 
So i have book another trip to Hanoi next august. Another chance, another gamble. So what do you think? Do i possibly can try the metro next August? 

Thank you.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Adam Faridl said:


> Hello, last year i went to Hanoi in September for trying Hanoi Metro, bu I failed. The metro is still not operated yet.
> Then last week i also went to Hanoi again, because I heard it already began operation on April, but I very surprised and shock when i go to the metro station, officer there said it still not in operation. I'm sad, but okay.
> So i have book another trip to Hanoi next august. Another chance, another gamble. So what do you think? Do i possibly can try the metro next August?
> 
> Thank you.


i'm not sure if august this year...the goverment still try delaying for unknown reason....

maybe next year, should be the better bet


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

It is not mandatory to visit the Hanoi Metro on opening day. As the Sydney Metro opening day shows, there is a risk of operational problems as a result of the bathtub curve theory.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Antje said:


> It is not mandatory to visit the Hanoi Metro on opening day. As the Sydney Metro opening day shows, there is a risk of operational problems as a result of the bathtub curve theory.


yeah, i guess the delay for the line perhaps..because they are doing technical measurement and adjustment for the whole rail system, that should take some serious times

train still running for test sometime each week


----------



## SukamotoJourney (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, there's must be a reason for delaying. Either from Government side or Company side. But still hoping it will operate soon. 

Thank for explanation. Looking forward to visit Hanoi again next August.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*second line construction*




























https://vietnamnet.vn/vn/thoi-su/an...n-ga-ha-noi-lui-tien-do-hon-4-nam-519768.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

more photos about 2nd line, 99% elevated structure is done, the first rolling stock will arrive in 7/2020


conan2011 said:


> Metro Nhổn - ga Hà Nội
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

rolling stock for line 3 on production at Alstom factory


hoangnhanbk said:


> https://www.baogiaothong.vn/nhung-h...-duong-sat-do-thi-nhon-ga-ha-noi-d439823.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Construction work done, Hanoi metro gets ready to run*"

https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...ne-hanoi-metro-gets-ready-to-run-4030193.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> "*Construction work done, Hanoi metro gets ready to run*"
> 
> https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...ne-hanoi-metro-gets-ready-to-run-4030193.html


not yet, not so fast, if you notice this 



> The project still needs to receive safety evaluation from the French consultancy Apave-Certifier-Tricc consortium before it can be taken over by the transport ministry.


the project still progress very slow with only 1% percent with big caution
that mean, the goverment didn't trust china completely


----------



## indianrailfan (May 22, 2017)

When is this line opening? It looks fully complete. Isn't it?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

indianrailfan said:


> When is this line opening? It looks fully complete. Isn't it?


come back again in 3 years


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

What???


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Da18be said:


> What???


he mean..... another next 2-3 years when you come back, you will chance to ride on both 2 lines


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

- 20-day trial run on line 2A starts this Saturday (12/12) 

- The line's length is 13 km, all elevated, with 12 stations and 13 trains. Each trains has 4 carriages capable of carrying 900 pax, a maximum operating speed of 80km/h and an average commercial speed of 35km/h.

- Trains will stop at each station for about 30 seconds. Headway is 6-7 minutes, to be lowered to 2-3 minutes during rush hours.

- Trains will run from 5:00 to 23:00. 6 trains will be operated, to be increased to 9 trains during rush hours.

- No information is available yet on when commercial run will begin.









Chạy thử 20 ngày, bao giờ đường sắt đô thị Cát Linh - Hà Đông chạy thật?


ANTD.VN - Từ ngày 12/12 tới đây, đường sắt Cát Linh- Hà Đông sẽ chạy thử toàn bộ hệ thống, việc chạy thử sẽ kéo dài đến ngày 31/12/2020.




anninhthudo.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

trial run on line 2A starts today
























































































https://tuoitre.vn/ngam-doan-tau-la...ong-sat-cat-linh-ha-dong-2020121212165531.htm


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Toàn cảnh 9 đoàn tàu đường sắt Cát Linh - Hà Đông băng băng qua các nhà ga


(Dân trí) - 5h sáng 12/12, đoàn tàu đầu tiên xuất phát từ ga Cát Linh rời bến, bắt đầu "hành trình" 20 ngày để đánh giá an toàn, kỹ thuật.




dantri.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

third rail energisation in progress 






















































Đường sắt Nhổn - Ga Hà Nội: Đóng điện đường ray số 3, chuẩn bị đưa tàu lên ga







kinhtedothi.vn


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Is there any new expected opening date?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

micro said:


> Is there any new expected opening date?


line 2A is expected to open by March 31. Line 3's elevated section is expected to open by year's end.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I knock on wood


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

trial run on line 3's elevated section starts today
































































Source: [1] [2]


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

second train of line 3's rolling stock arrives in Haiphong








































__ https://www.facebook.com/BanQuanlyDuongsatDothiHaNoiMRB/posts/3318143818290050


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Line 3’s third train arrives in Haiphong








































__ https://www.facebook.com/217929564978173/posts/3355439097893855


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

redcode said:


> Line 3’s third train arrives in Haiphong
> How many trains in total for line 3?
> View attachment 1114170
> 
> ...


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> How many trains in total for line 3?


10. 3 delivered, 7 to come.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Cat Linh - Ha Dong urban railway trains to arrive every 6 minutes"*









Cat Linh - Ha Dong urban railway trains to arrive every 6 minutes - VietNamNet


When Hanoi’s Cat Linh - Ha Dong urban railway project is put into operation, every 6-10 minutes there will be a train arriving at the stations to pick up and drop off passengers.




vietnamnet.vn


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Wikipedia says the opening is tomorrow. Is it true?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

micro said:


> Wikipedia says the opening is tomorrow. Is it true?


no, evidently. There's still some red tape to sort out.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

6th train of line 3 arrived at Haiphong this morning (Jun 21)



























Đoàn tàu thứ sáu tuyến metro Nhổn- Ga Hà Nội về Việt Nam


ANTD.VN - Ban Quản lý Đường sắt đô thị Hà Nội (MRB Hà Nội) thông tin, hôm nay, 21/6, đoàn tàu thứ 6 dự án đường sắt đô thị Nhổn-Ga Hà Nội đã cập cảng Hải Phòng.




anninhthudo.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

7th train of line 3's rolling stock arrived at Haiphong yesterday (June 30)


































__ https://www.facebook.com/BanQuanlyDuongsatDothiHaNoiMRB/posts/3715142171923544


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Interoperability test on the entire elevated section (between the Nhổn maintenance depot and Cầu Giấy station, 8.5 km) started today.






























































































__ https://www.facebook.com/BanQuanlyDuongsatDothiHaNoiMRB/posts/3715652855205809


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Great!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Covid pandemic seem to make metro rail dream comes faster, next year can be quite exciting.
the two metro lines will help tourists have more better views of Hanoi, instead of just wandering around Old Quarter


----------

